# Different Types of Algae Eaters



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## ceiji (Nov 14, 2010)

Pitbull pleco (LDA025) stays small (~2") and eats algae from the glass. They are kind of like otos and you need a community, about 6 of them. They are not agressive and are plant safe.


----------



## ceiji (Nov 14, 2010)

Also my horned nerite snails eat algae off my glass, though they leave tell tale marks of their trail


----------



## redmary51 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have an albino bristlenose pleco that was very small (about an inch and a half) when I put it in my algae infested 50 gal. He cleaned it up almost overnight. He only had dots on his nose too. I would start with only one or two and see how it goes. You could always add more.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes is can take time for the Bn Pleco to grow the bristels but the females never get the bristles if they do they are very short. So they could be female bn plecos only time will tell. I have 2 bn females. They are great at keeping the glass pretty clean but you will still have to scrub once a week or so. 

The pit bull Pleco is is great they get 2" and like to be in groups. Great cleaning fish but will need other food beside algea. Snails are good at cleaning glass. 

But really how hard is it to use a magnet algea scruber? They work better then any animals and will not poop.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I guess that what happens when your a lazy person  
I'll probably pick up 3 or 4 BN pleco this weekend and see how it goes. 
Its not that I dont like to use a magnet, it's just that I can't get the back of the tank.


----------

